# Eldora



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Yeah, nice little area. Worth the trip, especially if you're only getting two other ski days. If you can only get away for a couple of hours, try and swing it so that you get there around noon and can buy a half day ticket and save some cash.

COUNT


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

When do you plan to be at Eldora? Eldora can be a great time or it can be absolutely miserable. This is all snow and *wind* dependent. The tree sking is great, when the trees fill in. I would not recommend going to Eldora early in the year vs. going to other areas West of the divide. The runs are short and the lifts are slow.


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

Eldo is great. A fun little mountain with a great local vibe. If the snow is good, it's definitely worth the trip. If the snow is not good AND there's wind, find a bar. Either way, it's inexpensive (as CO ski mtns go), has free parking, no frills and some fun terrain. Give it a shot. What do you have to lose...?


----------



## Steve Zizzou (May 23, 2006)

Eldo is a great little mountain with some stashes here and there. Tree skiing is fun and not too crowded. I would go on the first major dump of the season, post having some kind of base. Pay for the full day ticket and get there early because you should hit up the back chutes off frost bite ridge above no name lake for you last run. Obviously check out the avalanche report and bring all your probin', findin' and diggin' tools. SteveZ


"I know, honey. Look at the map. We go your way, that's about four inches. We go my way, it's an inch and a half. You wanna pay for the extra gas?" Steve Zissou


----------

